# Help! Might have to raise a few babies.



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

A friend just called me - apparently she has 2-3 live feeder babies and no idea what to do. I have no experience with babies, but she's bringing them anyways because she knows NOTHING. What do I do?? I'm going to find a good box, I have fleece for bedding.. I need to find something to keep themWarm... And what to get to feed them?! I've heard human soy formula?? I'm at a loss


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNX2byHbppM

These videos are for mice, but the care is very similar for a baby rat. You might just have to find a different formula recipe. These videos are really informative and also give you the warm fuzzies to watch  it's a 10 part series so it's a little long, but each video is only a couple minutes. You can find all the videos to the series if you go to her page.

How did your friend get the feeders and why is she looking for someone else to care for them now?


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Her friend bought them for his snake but felt too bad feeding live, so she took themKnowing I'd be willing to help


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

How old are they? Have they grown in their fur yet? Here is what I've been doing with my little guy Toast for the past few days:

I've been feeding him kitten formula, although I heard you could also use goat's milk. Human soy formula should work well too so I've heard. I feed him every two hours (even at night). Feeding takes about 15-30 minutes depending on how fussy he is. It took me a while to find a contraption that would fit into his tiny mouth, but I ended up settling for a pipet with a soft electrical tube covering inserted and taped at the end of it. That way I don't damage his tiny teeth. If you use that contraption of feeding you have to take it apart, wash it, and put it back together after every feeding. If you don't bacteria could build up in between the tube and the pipet. I have a picture in another thread if you'd like the link of what it looks like. 

If they are dehydrated you can feed them Pedialyte or you can mix 3/4 a teaspoon of sugar, 1/4 a teaspoon of salt, and a cup of water together. Always make sure that whatever you are feeding them is warm, but not too hot. It will take them a while to adjust to you feeding them. 

I currently have my little guy, Toast, in a small plastic carrier with a towel as a liner and a pair of my boyfriend's torn up boxers as a blanket. I also have a mini repti therma heating pad underneath the carrier, wrapped in a small shirt so it doesn't get too hot, but stays nice and warm. 

I found these websites to be really useful in determining age and how much to feed each one and what to give them. If you have any questions let me know and I'll see how I can help.

Age:
http://ratgrowth.homestead.com/week1.html

Feeding: 
http://www.rathelp.org/FosteringYoung.html

Edit: You also have to bathroom them and rub their tummies a bit after every feeding.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Just posted this link on the thread about Bijou's litter.... has lots of baby care help very detailed *http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------

